# important--lg6200/spectrum (vs920) hardware same



## jxxhwy (May 6, 2012)

it's a good news? lg6200 can flash lg spectrum (vs920) boot/recovery image ,because same hardware configuration,and into lg home success,sensor is ok , but has some problems: wifi is fail, telephone quality is bad, communication with hands-free each other can't hear voice, usb storage is invalid, these should be kernel driver problems. The above test information for your reference...
lg6200 already had ics engineer version.it means 3.0.8 kernel had.
only difference network(4G vs GSM/WCDMA/LTE).any good suggest?

http://forum.xda-dev...play.php?f=1522
http://bbs.fengbao.c...955044-1-1.html


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

While I'm not going to say that this info is wrong, I would say that I would not attempt to try and flash anything for the lu6200 onto the spectrum at this point. I can not find any info on if the partitions are the same size or even in the same spots and from what I have found, the lu6200 has stuff in it ours does not, such as NFC.

The good news thou, once I did do digging, was that both have identical cpu and gpu chipsets in them, at least if the info listed in these links is correct, so that does help out the situation a bit.

http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_spectrum_vs920-4377.php
http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_lte_lu6200-4188.php


----------



## jxxhwy (May 6, 2012)

about lu6200 partitions information:
C:\Users\Administrator>adb shell mount
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
rootfs / rootfs ro,relatime 0 0
tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,relatime,mode=600 0 0
proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs rw,relatime 0 0
none /acct cgroup rw,relatime,cpuacct 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/asec tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/obb tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
none /dev/cpuctl cgroup rw,relatime,cpu 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p26 /system ext4 ro,relatime,barrier=0,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p22 /tombstones ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,barrier=1,data=o
rdered 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /firmware vfat ro,relatime,fmask=0000,dmask=0000,allow_utim
e=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=lower,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p28 /data ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered
,noauto_da_alloc 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p12 /persist ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,barrier=1,data=orde
red 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p27 /cache ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordere
d 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p29 /mpt ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered
0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p31 /lgumsg ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,barrier=1,data=order
ed 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p23 /mm ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0
0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p14 /system/etc/firmware/misc_mdm vfat ro,relatime,uid=1000,gi
d=1000,fmask=0027,dmask=0027,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=lower,
errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:33 /mnt/sdcard vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,
uid=1000,gid=1015,fmask=0713,dmask=0702,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharse
t=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:33 /mnt/secure/asec vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,rela
time,uid=1000,gid=1015,fmask=0713,dmask=0702,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,ioc
harset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/sdcard/.android_secure tmpfs ro,relatime,size=0k,mode=000 0 0


----------



## jxxhwy (May 6, 2012)

lu6200/SU640/P930/spectrum correlation table


----------



## jxxhwy (May 6, 2012)

lu6200 can successfully flash PopcornKernel.can into setup wizard, but i just GSM, unable to successfully into the lghome, i hope lu6200 can run on the popcornkernel? it's magical.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for that picture. You have an extra partition on your phone that the Spectrum does not, but other then that, they look identical. This is the layout of the Spectrum

major minor #blocks name
179 0 3526656 mmcblk0
179 1 32768 mmcblk0p1 = /firmware vfat
179 2 1024 mmcblk0p2 = SBL2?
179 3 1024 mmcblk0p3 = SBL3?
179 4 1 mmcblk0p4
179 5 1024 mmcblk0p5
179 6 5120 mmcblk0p6 = ROM update commands - ipth
179 7 5120 mmcblk0p7 = DemiGod Crash Handler/Factory Reset Module
179 8 10240 mmcblk0p8 = /boot emmc
179 9 1024 mmcblk0p9
179 10 3072 mmcblk0p10
179 11 3072 mmcblk0p11
179 12 8192 mmcblk0p12 = /persist ext4 blocks = 4096
179 13 16384 mmcblk0p13 = /recovery emmc
179 14 32768 mmcblk0p14 = /system/etc/firmware/misc_mdm vfat
179 15 3072 mmcblk0p15
179 16 3072 mmcblk0p16
179 17 3072 mmcblk0p17 = empty
179 18 3072 mmcblk0p18 = empty
179 19 1024 mmcblk0p19 = empty
179 20 8192 mmcblk0p20 = /drm ext4
179 21 16384 mmcblk0p21 = empty
179 22 73728 mmcblk0p22 = /tombstones ext4
179 23 8192 mmcblk0p23 = /mm ext4
179 24 24576 mmcblk0p24
179 25 8192 mmcblk0p25 = /misc emmc - This is where the CWM bootloop flag is
179 26 1048576 mmcblk0p26 = /system ext4
179 27 270336 mmcblk0p27 = /cache ext4 blocks = 4096
179 28 1843200 mmcblk0p28 = /data ext4 blocks = 4096
179 29 16384 mmcblk0p29 = /mpt ext4
179 30 4096 mmcblk0p30 = empty

With all that being said, I will go ahead and flash the LU rom I found last night and see what happens. Worse case scenario, I'll just have to restore a nandroid backup.


----------



## jxxhwy (May 6, 2012)

LOL! Lu6200 and spectrum are twins, I hope cm9 kernel come in...


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

not twins, but definitely brothers. Tried flashing lu rom and phone panic'd. would not boot into home screen. had to restore backup to get functional again.


----------



## jxxhwy (May 6, 2012)

in my opinion, flash must be boot + baseband + firware replace together.
maybe baseband not compatible.

http://www.fengbao.c...503/151783.html

the rom is based on lu6200 boot + baseband + firware, while Hong Kong 936 version of the system.
support gsm/wcdma/lte network,and supports multi-language.


----------



## zlebors (May 22, 2012)

any update on this?? this is interesting..
hope the ICS 4.0.4 Optimus LTE LU-6200 flashable zip via CWM can be flash to LG Spectrum.


----------

